# Graco 450st problem



## joojoo1234 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a Graco sprayer that is leaking at the top and not priming. I am assuming it needs a packing. I let it dry out like a dum dum and did not have the inlet in liquid so it dried out for a long time as this machine was not needed. We are talking months and months. It was spraying latex. It is leaking at the bottom of the view-able piston. I have since read their is a nut on their that I should have checked to make sure it was tightened. Well... its all taken apart now so I should have read about that nut sooner. Besides the leak and the inability to prime the only other symptom to suggest the problem is that when the lever is in the ready to paint position rather then the recirculate or prime position the paint is still pumping out the recirculate hose. Is it the packing? What would you guess?:whistling2::notworthy:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like you have many problems. Replace the packings, check the piston and cylinder for scratches. Also, if the pump continues to prime with the valve closed, replace the valve.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with Andy he has summed it up rather well. sounds like it is time to get a new unit. cylinder $148.00 piston $108.50 packings $56.50 prime valve $92.59 tax and labor you are around $550 plus. Buy new you update and get a 1 year warranty. check your local paint store almost all have special pricing from time to time


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> I agree with Andy he has summed it up rather well. sounds like it is time to get a new unit. cylinder $148.00 piston $108.50 packings $56.50 prime valve $92.59 tax and labor you are around $550 plus. Buy new you update and get a 1 year warranty. check your local paint store almost all have special pricing from time to time


True, but it could be a $150'ish fix as well. 

To the OP, if you aren't sure how to check these parts, I'd recommend taking it to a repair shop. Most have a nominal inspection/estimxate fee that can be applied towards repairs. Its worth having a definitive answer on where your money would be best spent. Repairing or replacing


----------

